
Who Will Be President - jseip
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/upshot/presidential-polls-forecast.html
======
bluejekyll
It annoys me that polls and articles like this ignore that there is clearly
support for 3rd party candidates, and there would be more if they covered
them.

Last poll I saw puts Gary Johnson at 12% and Jill Stein around 5%, which is
significant given that they are barely covered and that many polls just say
"other" instead of listing them.

It saddens me that decent news organizations continue support the duopoly of
government in the US. 2 choices is only 1 better than a dictatorship.

